# What was the most recent positive thing you did?



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just think of the last positive thing you did. Whether it was for someone else or yourself. Did you help someone who reallly needed it? Or did you make a step toward reaching a goal? The other day I got out and had a great conversation with a complete stranger at the park with my nephew. That is part of my recovery, trying to get out more and talk to people.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I just agreed to volunteer somewhere. I've been wanting to volunteer for a while but finally made contact with someone in the outside world. Hopefully it will go well and I can feel like I've contributed something. I've been feeling increasingly isolated from the world and it is scary but good to do something. I feel a bit like an alien now though.

Congrats on having a conversation with a stranger... That's great. I would like to do something like that too... talk to strangers. Good job there.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

i just went for a walk, it usually helps me clear my thoughts a bit.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> I just agreed to volunteer somewhere. I've been wanting to volunteer for a while but finally made contact with someone in the outside world. Hopefully it will go well and I can feel like I've contributed something. I've been feeling increasingly isolated from the world and it is scary but good to do something. I feel a bit like an alien now though.
> 
> Congrats on having a conversation with a stranger... That's great. I would like to do something like that too... talk to strangers. Good job there.


Thanks! It feels good to help people huh? Good Luck!!!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I made an attempt today to help someone feel more positive about themselves. Though whether or not it actually did help I'm not really sure. :-( Saying that though, I know I'd have regretted not making the attempt and am hoping that it made some difference to them anyway.


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

I ran and jamp down the street to make my 2 year old niece laugh and keep walking, it was quite liberating!
well done on the volutary work hope it goes well


----------



## missgymnast91 (Jan 15, 2009)

I colored my friend a good luck poster because she had a competition on Sunday. 
Hehe I love to color.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I baked my Mum's wedding cake. Haven't iced it yet :/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I went shopping with my mom and helped her put everything away.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I talked one on one with a 'stranger' on Skype.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Played basketball and had a blast.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Straighten my hair and dyed it even blacker.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I helped comfort my friend who is going through a rough time with her boyfriend.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Today, I took one of my dogs on a walk. My neighbor was out raking and I wanted to turn around to avoid making small talk, but I did not.  I have three dogs, so I had to do it three times! x)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I signed up for a course at my community centre called "Stand Up and Speak".
I'm paying to torture myself...and it feels great (well at the end of the class anyway) hehe


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

I remembered to flush the toilet.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I corrected a negative feeling with a positive/accurate one.

This brought me comfort to my soul.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm staying positive!!!!! My hopes are still up!!!! We can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Desperate said:


> I'm staying positive!!!!! My hopes are still up!!!! We can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes we can!!! Wait.... Im not Barack.....but Yes WE Can!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I donated money for the blind.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> I donated money for the blind.


That was nice of you!!


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just started being more positive around my super negative family and now theyre learning from me and are starting to be more positive around me and others. Its also helping me stay positive to.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I gave my little brother a big sister kiss on the cheek. Were never affectionate, so it was good to show a sibling some sisterly love.  I miss huggles with my little brother and sister (I am 6 years older so I remember when they were just babies).

I donated to the Victorian Bush Fire Relief Fund. It was a disaster that hit a lil too close to home.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to church


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i talked to a friend all night, to calm her when her dad died.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought my mom a very expensive bag to show her that I am proud of her. She just got a massive promotion and now makes over six digits.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm... mmmm... the last positive thing I did was probably buying and bringing things to my grandma.


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

I listened to an elderly lady (77 years old) who talked endlessly about her friends, grandchildren, children, theatres, movies, songs, books, culture.... etc. She has so much to share. Actually, it is her doing the positive thing to me.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Going out a lot more to places like Malls to walk around and it is feeling good.


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

I emailed a colleague at work to apologise for something, and to reach out to her - for myself, and her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cut my klonopin dose in half today and yesterday without complications =].


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i helped calm dowm a buddy who is having the same gf issues as me. 
atleast i hope i calmed him


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

i looked into my heart and the truth sang divine


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Went for a bike ride. Said hi! to the guy that was riding his bike down the road.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I went to the gym this evening and helped out my little brother who wants to start training for wrestling this winter.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I answered some questions about a trail that some people asked me. I acted nervous though

Lots of nice things, everyone


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought a few new shirts, kind of different style than usual, though haven't strayed too far yet.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

yay at the suit.

Got a library card and rented a book, requested another.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Helped a painted turtle across the road this morning. The turtle didn't seem to consider it a postive thing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did one more today. Lent a stranger a pocket knife so that he could open package of skate wheels. I was at the park for fishing but there is also a place where people can skateboard, bike, etc


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

I gave someone a different perspective on SA, for the better.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

-helped a friend get over a big problem of hers that was brinin her down
-took my nephew and niece fishing, didnt catch nothin but we had a good time. 
-took my other nephew to the park, and he had a great time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Espearite and jfk, that's great that you helped someone out  Jfk that's nice that you were able to spend quailty time with your niece and nephew


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I argued with my mom about medication again. I didn't back down and I think made some progress in getting it to happen.


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

I helped to draft a 20-page contract for a friend.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

Decided to be nice, so I planned a night out at the theatre. I hope it all goes well:afr


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i went on a little adventure and took the greyhound(i hate those things)
but i gave numerous people change(there were no change machines there), and i mean like change for a dollar and a five and whatnot. i also gave some guy a quarter to get some food that he was a quarter short on.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

I made plans to have lunch with my old college roomie, whom I havent seen in years. 
I went on Facebook and reached out to people, making positive friendly comments instead of just lurking.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Today was the first day I haven't had anything to drink in months and hope to continue.
I also started at the gym today and didn't feel so anxious


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

dollparts said:


> Today was the first day I haven't had anything to drink in months and hope to continue.
> I also started at the gym today and didn't feel so anxious


congrats...keep it up., that aint easy. it takes a strong person to do that.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Yesterday was my dad's Birthday. I treated him to an expensive dinner and equally expensive gift. I bared the large friday crowds and gritted me teeth. I think I made the waiter feel uncomfortable but whatever it was a great night for him!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Going to a BBQ today and sitting around chatting with people, was really good.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I was this || close to not completing my summer school registration. Eventually I got off my *** and went to the office. Now I do the waiting game, about a week and a half until summer school starts.


----------



## Treelover (Jun 22, 2009)

Today I opened about how I really feel, after years of suppression. I also found this place and I'm opening up even more...with like minded people


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I went to Mum's group and chatted with some other mum's.


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

Treelover said:


> Today I opened about how I really feel, after years of suppression. I also found this place and I'm opening up even more...with like minded people


Connecting to other people is truly salve for the soul. I find that when I have a day where I forgot to connect with others at work, even at the small talk level, I start to feel a little dreary.

Those of us with SA probably forget or avoid making minor connections with people throughout the day. I have gotten much better about just being friendly and really listening to what whomever is telling me. Being absorbed by other people's lives, even in a small way, is actually a great anti-depressant!


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

jfk1116 said:


> Just think of the last positive thing you did. Whether it was for someone else or yourself. Did you help someone who reallly needed it? Or did you make a step toward reaching a goal? The other day I got out and had a great conversation with a complete stranger at the park with my nephew. That is part of my recovery, trying to get out more and talk to people.


Thanks for starting this thread. The day you submitted it you did a _really _positive thing and the effects are still being felt.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bluemeow said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. The day you submitted it you did a _really _positive thing and the effects are still being felt.


i agree, i think this positive thinking forum is really helpful and could use a little more traffic 

i shared some new music with my cousin tonight and she's enjoying it... i hope, hehe


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I went out driving for the third time yesterday and thought it was funnily amusing how other people honked their horns at me whenever I tried to turn into a lane and swerved back and forth the whole time while trying to go straight.

: P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been workingout and losing weight, it's my current positive thing for myself.


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

I played battle ship w/ my boyfriend yesterday and I had saw where he put his ships...
I wanted to win the game, but I was honest and told him that I saw where his ships were!! yay!


----------



## money (Jul 8, 2009)

Took the dog for a walk.


----------



## money (Jul 8, 2009)

catbuddy said:


> I played battle ship w/ my boyfriend yesterday and I had saw where he put his ships...
> I wanted to win the game, but I was honest and told him that I saw where his ships were!! yay!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

catbuddy said:


> I played battle ship w/ my boyfriend yesterday and I had saw where he put his ships...
> I wanted to win the game, but I was honest and told him that I saw where his ships were!! yay!


Did you win the game?


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I applied for two jobs, which I'd been putting off. Feels good to actually get that done!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Did most of my essay beforehand. I didn't procrastinate it at the last minute. I insisted to my boyfriend that he keeps the game this week because he loves playing it (we have a game together we play and let each other borrow) even though he really wanted me to borrow it instead.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Er, I finished with my laundry, except for some hand-washed stuff I still need to hang up to dry.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Got out of bed and went to work even though I didn't feel like it.


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Bought a plane ticket to see my boyfriend.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I started learning a new song. The sheet music itself had been sitting on my desk for over a month, but I just now decided to play it seriously -- "Memories of Green" from the Bladerunner soundtrack as suggested by LostPancake.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Visted a friend and her 2 young children yesterday along with my partner and another friend of ours who - after some time of not hearing from him - has recently got back in touch with us. It turned out to be a nice day!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

On Saturday I went to my sister's fiance's family's house to have a BBQ engagement party. I had been worried about it for a week and kept deciding whether to go or not. My sister's fiance's family has friend they have known for ages who is about my age, 22 and he spoke to me. So thats my positive thing


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I went on a date and hung out with my friends all night. I finally got out of my house for once.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I went on a 35 mile bike ride today. I feel accomplished and really sore.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I e-mailed my former French teacher, which I hope was a positive thing (but now I have to feel anxious and worry that something was wrong with what I said until she, hopefully, replies in a positive way :|).


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Picked up a little dog who was wandering around in traffic when I was on my way to work. He had tags and I took him home, or to his neighbors because his family wasn't home at the time.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Picked up a little dog who was wandering around in traffic when I was on my way to work. He had tags and I took him home, or to his neighbors because his family wasn't home at the time.


That's a really nice thing to do, wish more people did that! 

I went to classes today even though I struggled to get out of bed. 
Had dinner with an old friend on the weekend and had a great time. 
Planning to do a quick sewing course to make a pattern I bought.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Had a nice talk with my Mum about stuff


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

Listened to my sister's troubles after she had a tough day at work. And sent a letter to a friend I haven't heard from in a couple months.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Uploaded some of my art here.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bake some cakes today


----------



## DTrotter9 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just listen some romantic music.. its helps me a lot and gives me positive energy too ..


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

_Joined SAS_


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Went for a walk.


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I went on a mission trip to Jamaica and spent my time at a Christian school and at an orphanage. I feel like during that week, I was able to step outside myself and focus on helping other people rather than focusing on my own insecurities. Definitely for other people struggling with SA, I suggest finding an outlet that they can use to help other people. Maybe it's not necessarily mission work. But sharing your gifts and talents with other people whether it be musically, artistically, or whatever it may be. Its exposure plus you're sharing your gifts and talents with others.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Met my best mate's friends on the bus. Had the guts to sit with them and talk with them. Walked with one of them home and had a laugh feeling SA free.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

fulfilled my thirst


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Been helping a young kid in our cricket team who is 14 and has ADHD and teaching him and training him on skills.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

max4225 said:


> I did everyone's laundry. And found a lost cat, brought her to the vet to get all her shots up to date, now hopefully I'm going to find her owners.


How did the cat survive the washing machine?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Took my hard earn money and paid my bills.


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

I raised my hand and made comment twice in class today.

The first time was a total mess. Irrelevant, probably a few minutes late, not in complete sentences, ended in a near-hysterical giggle with frightened eyes begging the prof to distract attention from me. 

The second one was probably no more insightful, but was concise, understandable, spoken in an even tone.

Very proud of myself.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

caught myself several times having negative thoughts and turned them around into positive thoughts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I overheard a couple guys remarking loudly on the rain falling, ha, here, and I stopped for a moment and looked over at the louder one and said, "I think it's beatiful!". He agreed. Made me proud.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Picked up studying Japanese again after a 3-week hiatus.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Passed my driver's license test today on the first try.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Told my dad off when he was yelling at me for doing nothing around the house. It felt good, i felt alive!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I applied for a few online jobs. Now I am taking the bus to submit paperwork for another job.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

got my 20 bucks back from that dude.

on the way home from work i had my truck up to 100km on a gravel road and didnt flip or ditch it. the truck fish tailed a bit and scared the crap out of everyone but ya we made it out ok.

the sad thing is my conscience kicked in imediately after and i couldnt stop thinking even obsessing about ya know how that was so dangerous and stupid blah blah blah blah. **** off brain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been talking to cashiers when I get one that seems talkative enough, that's not usual for me.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

I did not kill a moth and left my car window open so it would fly out.


----------



## Jazzi (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally handed in my job application!

It took me a week or so, I can't even remember the event I was so nervous, but I did it!


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i started college last week and after a bad first day, on my second day i started a conversation with two other guys in the corridor while we waited for a lecture to start. It went on for about 20 minutes and i probably talked more in that 20 minutes than i did in the whole of my last year of High School so that was pretty positive for me. Thats not to say there weren't uncomfortable moments (awkward silences etc.) in the conversation but i pulled through okay


----------



## Jazzi (Sep 11, 2009)

gold132 said:


> Well i started college last week and after a bad first day, on my second day i started a conversation with two other guys in the corridor while we waited for a lecture to start. It went on for about 20 minutes and i probably talked more in that 20 minutes than i did in the whole of my last year of High School so that was pretty positive for me. Thats not to say there weren't uncomfortable moments (awkward silences etc.) in the conversation but i pulled through okay


=D Congratulations!!


----------



## steve p. (Dec 3, 2008)

jfk1116 said:


> Just think of the last positive thing you did. Whether it was for someone else or yourself. Did you help someone who reallly needed it? Or did you make a step toward reaching a goal? The other day I got out and had a great conversation with a complete stranger at the park with my nephew. That is part of my recovery, trying to get out more and talk to people.


This is a great practice to get into. Part of my recovery included this sort of exercise... focusing on positive things to get into a more healthy mindset.

For example, every morning before I meditate, I go over a list of things that I am thankful and grateful for. When you find happiness with what you already have, you get out of the pattern of scarcity thinking in which you only picture what you lack (physically or emotionally). This has a wonderfully positive effect on my mood, and gets me into a productive and healthy mindset as I begin my day.

Before you go to bed at night, you can do the same thing. Instead of thinking about the negative things you experienced, ask yourself what were the three best things that happened to you that day.

It's little exercises like these that can help you gain the proper perspective and get out of those destructive mental ruts that many anxiety sufferers fall into.

steve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took my dad out for lunch yesterday, we even sat there and ate it instead of getting it to go.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I made it through the group work that I was dreading, and I spoke a good deal and didn't make myself too nervous.
Now if I could just keep it up!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I posted my self produced demo album online for people to listen


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Spoke to a counsellor & doctor about SA, and come to terms with it.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

i made myself go somewhere yesterday knowing i would be extremely uncomfortable the whole time there. i wasn't uncomfortable the WHOLE time actually, but almost. anyway, i met some nice people and today, after some sleep, i feel like i made a good step forward. i really want to keep pushing myself out of my comfort zone and... live.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I achieved my goal of forty pull ups in five minutes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I talked someone through their own insanity even though I could've turned off my phone and pretended to be asleep haha.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

spent the majority of my day outside of my room, around other people


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

gold132 said:


> Well i started college last week and after a bad first day, on my second day i started a conversation with two other guys in the corridor while we waited for a lecture to start. It went on for about 20 minutes and i probably talked more in that 20 minutes than i did in the whole of my last year of High School so that was pretty positive for me. Thats not to say there weren't uncomfortable moments (awkward silences etc.) in the conversation but i pulled through okay


Congratulations!! It was super hard for me to speak to anyone when I was on campus. I had a fairly long conversation with my roommate when I started but that didn't slow down the panic, so I left. It's nice to see someone stick it out and enjoy college.


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

The most recent positive thing... I took my niece & nephew out to play at my sister's house. She lives in a subdivision and her street's a cul-de-sac, so a few kids and their parents come out to let the kids play in the afternoon. I always avoided letting them outside because I didn't want to talk, but a week or two ago I decided to take both kids outside and it wasn't nearly as horrible as I thought it'd be. I still didn't speak much, and I avoided eye contact more than I wanted to, but I went outside. So a check for me.


----------



## jamle (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been going to the gym for a few months now, not on my own but it's a start.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

celebrated my birthday at a club yesterday. First time ever organizing a party. I always wanted to do it a club as well. Happy how it turned out, all my close friends were there, that's all i needed


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it would be nice to go out to dinner and such with someone every once in a while, so I asked someone out on a date. for in the near future, due to present circumstances. I made it a standing invite.

And he accepted!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I helped a friend put a baby crib together.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Awww, that is really nice.

Today - i flirted! Woot!


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I did my laundry :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I studied and have yet to perform a bad habit.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i saved a fly from drowning in my bath haha, i picked him up and put him on the side and he flew away.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe forcing yourself to do things really does work... even how embarrassing and terrible it would be first.. I like forcing myself to do certain things.. but then I hate the physical symptoms..

Well today, I tidied my room a bit.. and then talked to someone really close.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a B in a Biology test and made a new friend over the week. Hoorah!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I vacuumed the house, baked cookies, and studied Spanish. I love it when I'm actually productive.


White macadamia cookies? Yum.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I raked the front yard all by myself! *gives self gold star*


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I worked from 7 in the morning to 11 at night. It is 1am right now, and I have to go back to work tomorrow too. Oh joy.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

A customer at one of my worksites had unknowingly dropped a wadded-up $20 bill and after a half-hour series of interesting events we crossed paths so I could return it to her. She was so impressed and appreciative that I did this, and I was ridiculously giddy to have found her.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I worked out for the first time in 6 months. Running half a mile never felt so hard...I am so out of shape.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

lately i've pushed myself to do things i know better than to avoid. i got back in touch with an old friend, emailed a person i'd like to work with, and i've been greatly reducing my online time.

though this board is fantastic, i'm glad i've forced myself recently to stay off and go out on the weekends. i plan to continue doing that for the rest of this month, and hopefully longer.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone told me I was mistaken about a technical matter. Instead of allowing the automatic belief about how I _must_ be incorrect and incredibly stupid to take root and fester, I decided to trust my judgement a little and investigate further, whereupon I found that I had not been incorrect after all.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Today I went to a centre and got a Duke of Edinburgh application form which I intend to complete.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a pepsi out of the fridge instead of a beer :b


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I talked to a guy I liked about the chapter questions for _The Crystalids_ when I couldn't find the answer! My heart wouldn't stop palpitating and I couldn't stop shaking, but I am so glad I did! Just seeing him look at me and talk to me was enough!


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to the cinema on my own (I've never dreamed of doing that before)

I had some time to kill so i thought why not? I went early afternnon so barely anyone else was there. Usually i'd be worried that other people would be thinking things like "look at that loner over there" but i wasn't the only one in my own. The movie was good too 

At least i can cross that off my list :yes


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I was called by my TA during a chemistry recitation to come to the blackboard to do a problem. It was optional, but she already asked two students if they could do it, both said no. I would like a complete idiot if I said I don't know, considering I'm a 5th-year senior and the majority of the students are freshmen. It was a 3-part problem, and I got 2 of them right. Of course the TA had to be a jerk and repeatedly tell the students that the last part was wrong, but I didn't care because for once I showed that I had balls.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

I met two people Monday from a site l just discovered with lots of community ads on it. Had a french language exchange in a park with a guy who'd just arrived from Paris. We talked for an hour - long time, hey!? Practiced my french abit, but luckily his english was good as my french ain't great. This is a great thing for any of you guys to try - talk to a backpacker. Theyr'e usually very comfortable in themselves as they have to adjust to different environments quickly and happy to chat to anyone (they can talk for hours!!). The great thing is they will do alot of the talking. They want to learn more about your country usually. And met a lonely overseas student guy who was after friends. We talked for half an hour and l thought it was a good chat, however he hasn't contacted me again. Thought l'd found a kindred spirit in him but no, so obviously he either didn't like me, l freaked him out (big possibility, but who cares) or isn't seriously after friends as l am. Anyway, was a big day, l felt worn out from so much talking when l never usually talk to anyone, but it was major fun. There was a chance l could meet about five people individually this week from this site but l've scaled that back as l feel abit overexposed and overwhelmed. Need to take a breather and then dip my toe in the social scene again. After feeling extremely isolated and wanting to connect over the past few months, l feel abit lighter and brighter now.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Went to volunteer orientation at the local SPCA


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Today, I mananged to do some serious studying for the first time ever (hardly an exaggeration - I never did studying in secondary school). I think the reality of how much material you have to memorise for college is starting to settle in. On the down side, i didn't do very much of it but hey, it's a start.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm getting out of the house more often. Not really socializing (yet), but at least I'm getting fresh air and some exercise.


----------



## darkrain9000 (Oct 19, 2009)

I gave a classmate the heads up about a class late in the afternoon being canceled.

I know this wasn't much but just the fact that I was able to help him out made me feel good. The professor emailed the class like 10PM at night that the class would be canceled that following afternoon. I had a morning class with this classmate on that day and told him not to stay in the university for that class because it was canceled. I know a lot of students don't regularly check their E-mail.

I was debating with myself whether I should tell him or not. I finally did although I fumbled for the words at least I made an effort at trying to be a good person.


----------



## darkrain9000 (Oct 19, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> I gave an oral presentation in front of 40 people. I'm quite sure no one was listening to me, but nevertheless, I did it!


way to go! I was having a freakin nervous break down just doing an oral presentation for my class which only consisted of 17 other students!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i was on my way home the other day and some woman was lost on the tube so i helped her find her way  that made me feel good


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I turned the ringer on my phone back on. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

Food pantry!


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

workout


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Went to the Nas concert on the weekend and had a blast. Was anxious at the bar afterwards but couldn't careless (well actually I could because I was heaps anxious and wanted to approach some of the hot *** women that were in the city). It was a great concert!

Am going to workout later this evening too.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Today, I did some volunteering. It wasn't much mind but hey, it's something .

I also contributed quite alot today in English class.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I just had a great workout!!


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> Went to the Nas concert on the weekend and had a blast.


i'm jealous, please take me next time. 

i went to the gym & i saw a ton of hot sweaty guys.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I had nice conversation earlier and made great eye contact and small talk and didn't shy away from physical contact greeting or goodbye. I felt good about it but I wish I can be that way with people I first meet.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Took something to help me sleep about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I went to another interview  I passed, but unfortunately it was one of those interviews to get interviewed interviews. Interview!


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Did about 6 hours of volunteering. Worked a fundraiser for the local SPCA from 7 to 9 this morning and then worked an adoption event from 10 to 2. Met a lot of new people, managed to keep my anxiety in check, and most importantly helped out a great organization!

I spent most of the adoption event with this fella firmly entrenched on my lap.










He's a snuggly boy, and loves human contact. The girls I was working with and I joked a bunch about how the only guy out there ended up with a pekingese on his lap, but we can't help it when a dog chooses us!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

tried to tell a girl i like how i feel about her. I say try because she didn't wanna know what i had to say, she kept turning the radio really loud when i was trying to tell her. I think she knew but didnt wanna know lol. It is what it is i guess hahaha


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

An old woman who lived in an apartment complex on my route fell and hurt herself and couldnt get up. I guess she was laying there calling for help for about a half hour. So i heard her, picked her up and brought her in her apartment and called her daughter.


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

ended a 3 day period of not eating because of how bad i feel when i have anxiety and a full stomach. i love bacon


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Had a fantastic day. I felt so talkative and so I talked to people and joined in conversations and didn't feel anxious or worried about what they might think!!  I hope this feeling will stay.
Its definitely got a lot to do with positive thinking. I'm feeling really positive today, usually I have a totally defeatist attitude and am extremely pessimistic.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I talked to a friend who was very upset and was saying that he was considering suicide because he found out his mother has a tumour.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

After a long day today: I went to the gym, even though it was 3 AM and really cold outside.


----------



## sweetcakes (Nov 24, 2009)

taught problematic children to speak english, i live in a spanish speaking country x) and i've actually turned a little bully into a better person, it was so stressing and terrible most of the times i had to drag myself there and sometimes got a psychological illness always those days that i had to teach him, but i fought till the end x) now he, his verbal abusive grandma and ex-angry dog like me very much lol what seemed hell turned positive


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Went over to my grandma's new condo, hooked up her DVD player and showed her how her thermostat works.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is some really good stuff guys...keep in coming

one of the last positive things i did was try to help my neighbor get an altenator for her car at a junk yard...it didnt work but atleast i tried...she really needed the help...

for me the last thing i did was called my therapist today because i was extremely anxious and she helped me a little.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

ch3cooh said:


> Went over to my grandma's new condo, hooked up her DVD player and showed her how her thermostat works.


lol its so funny when my grandma tries to use electronics, sometimes they sit at the dvd menu and watch it loop before they realize they have to click play again.

As for positiveact i agreed to come out this weekend to my friends house because even though im all anxious this is one of my longest lasting friends thats like my bro and i feel a bit selfish to leave him in the cold like that so much, so i am gonna force myself to have a good time


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i reported someone's assanine comment on a thread instead of taking matters into my own hands which i used to always do....
lol, i am growing up finally after all of these years


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

I post a letter to my new penpal from Italy, wrote a long note for her.
I'm kinda afraid if she will likes it, because my handwriting isn't the most beautiful one.
But i did my best, and that's what counts 

XX Flowergirlie


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a job interview, it's tomorrow!


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Posting positive words to people on this forum.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I was asked by a classmate to lunch together, and i said yes. That was quite nerve-wracking, but i had a good time.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

I helped my classmate finish her assignment since she was late for class.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I won a $200 gift card for a friend in a tournament. I win them pretty often for myself and he never seems to have any extra money so I wanted to get one for him.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I smiled.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I unloaded the dishwasher and watered the plants for my fam.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i tried to go to a meetup group for anxiety, depression,ocd, etc sufferers. i drove all the way there, only to find out that they stopped having the meeting despite someone who works for nami telling me on the phone last week that they meet every thurs. so i had to just drive home.

but atleast i tried though and that's what's important.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

jfk1116 said:


> i tried to go to a meetup group for anxiety, depression,ocd, etc sufferers. i drove all the way there, only to find out that they stopped having the meeting despite someone who works for nami telling me on the phone last week that they meet every thurs. so i had to just drive home.
> 
> but atleast i tried though and that's what's important.


It's all about trying man. Nothing good will come from not searching. I'm actually curious if there are any around my area. Will have to check.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

rockguitarist89 said:


> It's all about trying man. Nothing good will come from not searching. I'm actually curious if there are any around my area. Will have to check.


thanks man...have you ever tried meetup.com? i haven't had luck with it but i've heard some success stories. and they have a million meetup topics including all types of mental health issues...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was at someone's house for dinner and only 20 mins from the end of an old TV series I really wanted to watch but my friend wanted to leave. I decided to leave for her.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Today I donated to the salvation army a truckload of things that were new or very close to new,, they were just sitting in my garage taking up space so hopefully someone will make good use of them


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Signed up for a dating site. Took photos, liked them (this surprised me!), uploaded them. Sent someone a message. I expect nothing from this, not even a reply really, but it's done.

Yesterday suffered a brief episode of defeatism and depression..they still happen every now and then. Managed to overcome it through meditation and some art, without any drugs. I've done this before but every single time becomes a little easier.


----------



## Ellva (Oct 6, 2010)

I rescently applied for a house loan through USDA. Very proud of myself. First thing I've done to move my life in a positve direction for a while. Hopefully it goes through but either way I'm proud of myself for making the attempt.


----------



## Subee (Oct 6, 2010)

This is something I would struggle with, I seem to have small-talk disorder. Can't do it. I also have too-deep-for-my-own-good syndrome. Good for you. Hope I can learn some things from this site but then again is it possible to accept I am a deep person and okay anyway???? Argh! So far this "sharing" I've done has only made me feel more overwhelmed . . . I guess I am not ready for any postings using the word "positive".


----------



## tightfaced (Oct 10, 2010)

Joining this forum.


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

I went to lunch with my female coworkers and actually looked at her eyes when I was talking to her. It amazingly felt quite surreal. Or, nice'ish.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

tightfaced said:


> Joining this forum.


:wels


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Donated some money to an aid organisation's project that I found extremely meaningful.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm trying to lose weight, and I'm going to be beginning a part time job at a gas station. I'm nervous, but it's a start.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ well done


I took a parachuting course and did my first solo jump!


----------



## bluem00n33 (Jul 30, 2008)

I started lifting weights and eating more. I'm sick of being so skinny.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Last week I volunteered at a soup kitchen.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I volunteered for the first time today in a local charity shop. It was stressful at times, since I'd never used a cash register before and so mucked up a few times with people stood there watching (I could really feel my face going beet-red ops). But, on the whole it was a good experience and I'm going to keep volunteering there.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Did a presentation in front of a federal party leader here in Canada.
He personally congratulated me at the end. Even gave my his card!
So happy right now:yay:banana


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Bought a really nice SLR camera with my brother for our mothers B'day.

Monetary value is directly proportional to love, I know :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

spent the day working on a new design. tomorrow I should have an actual finished piece.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread depresses me. You guys have all done awesome things. Well done (no sarcasm or condescension).

I made a friend.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I boycotted Amazon and their affiliate companies.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :yay
> 
> i'm just going to pretend it's me although it's probably someone else.


Oh of course it was you you spanner


----------



## theEscapist (Oct 13, 2010)

I've lost 15lbs in the last few weeks and I haven't had a drink for 7 whole days!

Baby steps... :tiptoe


----------



## tennischick2002 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats great! Getting a head start on school assignments


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Got my hair cut.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

When i had quite a bit of money i donated a friend of me 300 dollars because he needed it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I walked the elderly man with alzheimer's up and down the hallway and talked with him about his wife (who is dead) It is really sad to think that he can't remember she is gone but his story was lovely to hear! He just wants someone to talk to all the time.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I gave a large donation to St Vincent De Paul (a charity for the homeless/less well off in society). I hear stories of people struggling to manage, and so it got me thinking about how lucky i was to be in a position to give something to these people. And with the way things are, it can happen to anyone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I used my ever-so-menacing angryvoice to command someone to fix my ant problem already. 

I didn't, actually. I spoke calmly and said "thank you so much" at the end of the call. I then proceeded to blast the radio through my iPod and flip the bird to every ant I saw while spraying it with Bugfix. It was wild.

I'm still waiting for someone to come.

Oh, and I held the door for someone yesterday and smiled at a small child. It was entirely forced, but yanno. Everyone's kid is cuter than a kitten sleeping on a dog and you have to like them.


----------



## brindin (Nov 15, 2010)

I drove down to see my uncle and grandpa whom I haven't seen in 2 years. Very emotional.


----------



## donchoad (Nov 29, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> I just agreed to volunteer somewhere. I've been wanting to volunteer for a while but finally made contact with someone in the outside world. Hopefully it will go well and I can feel like I've contributed something. I've been feeling increasingly isolated from the world and it is scary but good to do something. I feel a bit like an alien now though.
> 
> Congrats on having a conversation with a stranger... That's great. I would like to do something like that too... talk to strangers. Good job there.


I think thats awesome that you volunteered somewhere. I have been trying to do the same. Any idea where I could go to start something like that?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing then respect for people that volunteer.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I like that there is a thread for this  

The most recent positive thing I did was for myself, nothing really towards the anxiety. I had just taken a week and a half hiatus from communicating with anyone since I needed to sort out my thoughts and adjust my attitude towards many things. I had to deal with the resentment deep inside of me that I no longer have(well.. there are still a few things to work on). At the same time of tackling this inner rage, I was getting use to the idea of being alone. 

I feel like I got most of my inner awfuls out of me and can look at everything in a more optimistic way and deal with everyone in a better way. I enjoyed my 'me' time and I feel like I would benefit from doing this more often. I don't feel really lonely now... or negative. Just optimistic.  

It was more of a journey to accept myself and be comfortable with where I am.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I gave my roomate's sister some money to buy a used car


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Saved a box elder bug from the bath tub. ^_^


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Gave a ride to a few strangers in cold weather. It was good. I had good company for a while instead of being alone in the car listening to the radio and I got to learn a little bit about Turkey.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Of the many positive things I've been trying so hard to do lately, I'd say that being at the hospice with the rest of my family to be there for my Grandma who passed away a couple days ago. I think that is probably my most positive thing I've done lately. I sat and talked to her just like I would've done before the diseases of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's took over. It was hard. It's going to be hard to be a pall bearer...but I'm going to do it.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Hung out at a university club meeting, having a blast with folks despite my social anxiety. Managed to say some stuff that didn't seem out of place as well!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Donated clothes.


----------



## Chicory (Jan 16, 2015)

Sent a compliment.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I went over to my grandmother's house and kept her company.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I went to my first therapist appointment even though I was scared


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yesterday I talked to a girl online to distract her from the urge to harm herself. She was having suicidal thoughts. I had never even talked to her before then. We were strangers. Yet she was crying out for help, and I was so concerned that I reached out to her and told her she could message me. I believe my words gave her inspiration to keep going.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

LolaViola said:


> Yesterday I talked to a girl online to distract her from the urge to harm herself. She was having suicidal thoughts. I had never even talked to her before then. We were strangers. Yet she was crying out for help, and I was so concerned that I reached out to her and told her she could message me. I believe my words gave her inspiration to keep going.


Good for you! It feels good to help others most of the time. That's a really good thing you did to try and help her and it sounds like you succeeded in doing so. Thanks for sharing 

Probably, the most recent positive thing I've done is putting all of my effort in trying to "fix" my life in order to be a better person for everybody who's life I have an impact on.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Haillzz91 said:


> I went over to my grandmother's house and kept her company.


That's great  I have always enjoyed spending time with my Grandma. Unfortunately, she passed away back in Jan. as a result of alzheimer's and parkinsons disease. She was probably the most loving person I'll ever meet and she'll live on through her children, grandchildren, great grandchildren, and so on.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Volunteered at a food bank. It was basically my first time working because I've never had a job before. It was really fun, and I'm actually looking forward to going back.


----------

